# Can I heat press rhinestones on 100% plolyester?



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am making several jackets for an equestrian team and they just gave me the jackets that they have supplied. They are made of 100% polyester and I'm wondering if it's going to be a problem heat pressing rhinestones on them.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't have experience with rhinestones on polyester jackets, but I have decorated a few polyester t-shirts with them - it worked really well.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

What about rhinestones on any of the *600 dernier poly totes*?
The nicest totes all seem to be poly.

THX, LEO


----------



## sukie64 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have pressed them onto all kinds of things, with no problems, however, if you are concered, then do a test press. Make sure you are using a teflon sheet to protect the item as well has your heat press.


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

LEO said:


> What about rhinestones on any of the *600 dernier poly totes*?
> The nicest totes all seem to be poly.
> 
> THX, LEO


I have done this very thing, rhinestones on 600 denier poly totes. It worked, however the bag somewhat melted together. I was able to pull it apart and salvage the bag but I would definately recommend putting a teflon sheet inside before pressing to save the hassle. The longer you press, the more it melts.


----------

